# Good Delaware Roads?



## twodeko (Jul 8, 2005)

on wednesday im heading out to delaware for a week and a half and have my bike ready to go. i just started riding last week and would love to find some good and safe roads to hop on and have a nice ride, and since im not all that familiar with the area i would appreciate some advice/input.

i will have a car to move my bike around but wont be able to have it around forever, so a local path or one within 10 miles or so would be great. i'll be located in Bethany Beach, DE. thanks a ton and if there are any local riders, let me know where and when you ride!


----------



## joe g (Jun 9, 2004)

Delaware is absoultely flat down there. Rt1 is the main artery north to south and there is a bike lane the whole way. I stayed in Rehobeth a few weeks ago and rode from there to past Ocean City MD. I also rode north to Cape Henlopen and then to Milford. 

http://www.deldot.net/static/projects/bike_and_ped/bike_facilities/maps.html

That is the website with maps of the bike routes throughout the state.

Enjoy!


----------



## twodeko (Jul 8, 2005)

joe g said:


> Delaware is absoultely flat down there. Rt1 is the main artery north to south and there is a bike lane the whole way. I stayed in Rehobeth a few weeks ago and rode from there to past Ocean City MD. I also rode north to Cape Henlopen and then to Milford.
> 
> http://www.deldot.net/static/projects/bike_and_ped/bike_facilities/maps.html
> 
> ...


we go to bethany beach usually about every two to four years, so i am familiar with route 1 but i didnt know how good of a bike path it would be. glad someone here knows the area too!

lets hear a little more about those rides, wind... other cyclists... is it a nice bike lane or will i be struggling the whole way  

thanks!


----------



## joe g (Jun 9, 2004)

It is a very nice bike lane. You can ride almost 9 miles without stopping or turning. The wind since you are on the ocean can be a bit brutal. Mostly you get the ocean breeze so it is a cross wind. 

That is the only rode I have taken since I was only there for a week. 


I come from a hilly area so the flats were nice but they did start to get boring around mile 50....


----------



## twodeko (Jul 8, 2005)

joe g said:


> It is a very nice bike lane. You can ride almost 9 miles without stopping or turning. The wind since you are on the ocean can be a bit brutal. Mostly you get the ocean breeze so it is a cross wind.
> 
> That is the only rode I have taken since I was only there for a week.
> 
> ...


well that sounds good to me then, im from chicago so flat terrain is all im familiar with really. wind can beat me around pretty good and took a look in here for tips about riding with wind, couldnt find much so if you have any advice please let me know. heh, if it were up to me i would drop it into a lower front gear and play with the back some but i always die early with wind.


----------

